# How do I load gmail on my Fire?



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I just got the Fire and love it but how do I set up gmail?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You can't use the GMAIL app directly -- such as what comes automatically on most other android devices.  But I believe you can use the email app that comes with it, by setting it up with your gmail credentials.  There's also an enhanced email app that works similarly but has a few more features.  I admit I don't do much with email on the Fire, but I know many others here do so they can probably give you further guidance.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

I just go the Web and access my Gmail that way, since there isn't an app.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I figured it out.  You go into Apps, email and set it up that way.  Gmail is in there.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

My Fire works very well with my Gmail account. I think it only took a few seconds to set it up.


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

yes, the native email app works well with gmail and is a quick setup. (But don't get me started on using the Fire keyboard for typing long emails )


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Ditto.  I also have 2 att-yahoo email accounts.  I 'm using Enhanced Email.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

